# Shark on the Fly!



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wanted to cross post this here so the fly guys would see it. Half of the video is a bonnet head shark I caught on the fly and the second half is a big lemon shark my wife caught on conventional.

-----------------------------------

The wife and I went on a cruise with one stop being Key West. I booked Capt. Dave Irwin for a fishing trip and told him I wanted to catch anything that would eat a fly and bend a rod. We started out looking for bones and permit on the flats then moved to do some back country fishing. The flats were loaded with shark and stingray and not a bone or permit in sight. I got a little bonnethead to eat the fly and he was a load of fun and about broke my finger on one of his runs (see video). I had him on my 7 weight Helios 2. He turned on the fly like a redfish and ran like hell once he knew he was hooked. Once we moved to the backcountry, I caught dozens of small barracuda, 10"-15", a small jack, and had a good shot at a snook. I made a good cast on the snook but he didn't eat the seaducer. Doh! One of the small 'cudas I caught became bait and my wife caught a 5'-6' lemon shark that gave her all that she could handle. She grinned from ear to ear after the battle and told anyone who would listen about "her shark". Happy wife, happy life.

Enjoy! As always, it is better in HD.






or

Key West Backcountry and Flats Fishing with Captain Dave Irwin - YouTube


----------

